# WEBDAV geht nicht



## DannYFreSh (7. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme auf allen Servern einen 500 ERROR, wenn ich den jeweiligen webdav Ordner aufrufen will. 

Als Fehler wird folgendes in den logs vermerkt:


```
configuration error:  couldn't check user.  No user file?: /test
```
/test ist hier der Ordner von einem User der dann in /webdav/test liegt

Die Module dav_fs & dav sind aktiv im Apache. Im vhost-Eintrag sind die verlinkungen zu webdav eingetragen und auch der Ordner + .htdigest ist vorhanden, wo kann hier noch der Fehler liegen ? 

Bei mir ist dieses Phänomen auf allen Server zu verzeichnen, z.Z habe ich keinen Plan, woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Germanius (9. Okt. 2010)

Wie kann man denn überhaupt per Webdav zugreifen?
Einmal mit einem Client, aber auch z.B. bei Windows über Netzwerklaufwerke oder? Nur was muss man dann als "Adresse" angeben? Hab ich bislang nicht rausfinden können.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Die Adresse müsste z.B. http://www.deinedomain.tld/webdav sein.

Wenn Der Server auf 3.0.3 upgedatet wurde und nicht neu installiert, dann müsst Ihr irgend was im web ändern, z.b. das quota und auf speichern klicken bevor Ihr webdav user in dem web anlegen könnt, da es ansonsten vorkommen kann dass noch nicht alle für webdav notwendigen Infos in den vhost geschrieben worden sind.


----------



## DannYFreSh (9. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

das ändern der Quota oder etwas anderes hat nicht geholfen, es bleibt der selbe Fehler bestehen 500 ERROR (configuration error:  couldn't check user.  No user file?: /test)

In der vhost steht der Eintrag für webdav wie folgt drinnen:


```
<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN

      Alias /test /var/www/clients/client1/web27/webdav/test
      <Location /test>
        DAV On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName "test"
        AuthUserFile /var/www/clients/client1/web27/webdav/test.htdigest
        Require valid-user 
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
      </Location> 
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>
```


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Welche webdav URL hast Du verwendet?


----------



## DannYFreSh (9. Okt. 2010)

meine-domain.tld/test 

/webdav/test geht ja nicht

und ist der webdav user gelöscht kommt bei /test ein 404 nicht gefunden ist der User + Ordner angelegt kommt dann eben der 500


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Wurde die Datei /var/www/clients/client1/web27/webdav/test.htdigest angelegt?


----------



## DannYFreSh (9. Okt. 2010)

ja, Datei + Ordner sind vorhanden bzw. wurden angelegt.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Dann weiß ich es so auch nicht. Sonst mach doch bitte mal einen report im Bugtracker, dann sehe ich mir das nochmal an und vielleicht kann der Autor des Modules dort auch was dazu sagen. Bin im webdav Thema nicht so drin da ich das Modul nicht geschrieben habe.


----------



## Rupertt (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine ähnliches Problem.

Im logfile taucht folgendes auf:

==> access_log <==
192.168.1.30 - - [14/Oct/2010:11:44:02 +0200] "PROPFIND /davtest HTTP/1.1" 404 - "-" "Cyberduck/3.5.1 (6117) (Mac OS X/10.6.4) (i386)"

Das Cyberduck logfile gibt mir:


```
PROPFIND /davtest HTTP/1.1[\r][\n]
Authorization: Basic YmJubWRhdjpibGFja2JpdA==[\r][\n]
Content-Type: text/xml; charset=utf-8[\r][\n]
User-Agent: Cyberduck/3.5.1 (6117) (Mac OS X/10.6.4) (i386)[\r][\n]
Host: xxxxxxx.de[\r][\n]
Content-Length: 207[\r][\n]
Depth: 0[\r][\n]
[\r][\n]
HTTP/1.1 405 Method Not Allowed[\r][\n]
HTTP/1.1 405 Method Not Allowed[\r][\n]
Date: Thu, 14 Oct 2010 09:44:02 GMT[\r][\n]
Server: Apache/2.2.10 (Linux/SUSE)[\r][\n]
Allow: GET,HEAD,POST,OPTIONS,TRACE[\r][\n]
Content-Length: 427[\r][\n]
Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1[\r][\n]
[\r][\n]
```
Wenn ich die URL im browser aufrufe kommt eine siples 404.

apachectl -M zeigt mir das das webdav modul geladen ist


----------



## DannYFreSh (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

und was steht bei dir im Error-Log dazu ? Der Access log sagt ja nichts über den Fehler aus sondern nur über die Zugriffe die stattgefunden haben.


----------



## Rupertt (14. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von DannYFreSh:


> Hallo,
> 
> und was steht bei dir im Error-Log dazu ? Der Access log sagt ja nichts über den Fehler aus sondern nur über die Zugriffe die stattgefunden haben.




```
==> /srv/www/xxxxxx.de/log/error.log <==
[Thu Oct 14 12:21:16 2010] [error] [client 193.175.82.130] File does not exist: /srv/www/xxxxxx.de/web/davtest
[Thu Oct 14 12:21:16 2010] [error] [client 193.175.82.130] File does not exist: /usr/share/apache2/error/404.html
```


----------



## DannYFreSh (14. Okt. 2010)

Wurde der Ordner "davtest" auch in /srv/www/xxxxxx.de/web/davtest angelegt ? bzw. ist es auch in der Apache vhost eingetragen ?


----------



## Rupertt (14. Okt. 2010)

Der Ordner wurde korrekt im richtigen Pfad angelegt.


```
Alias /davtest /srv/www/clients/client5/web15/webdav/davtest
      <Location /davtest>
        DAV On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName "davtest"
        AuthUserFile /srv/www/clients/client5/web15/webdav/davtest.htdigest
        Require valid-user
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
      </Location>
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>
```


----------



## DannYFreSh (14. Okt. 2010)

Komisch, das dann ein 404 kommt. Wenn der Ordner bei mir angelegt ist, habe ich immer einen 500 Error und dann wenn der Ordner wieder weg ist ganz normal den 404

Das ist schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## xabbu (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem.
Es fehlte am Apache2-Modul auth_digest

Dies war bei mir nicht geladen. Nachdem ich dies geladen habe, kann ich mich über cadaver verbinden.

Apache2 neustarten nicht vergessen. ;-)

Gruß
Xabbu


----------



## DannYFreSh (14. Okt. 2010)

Tatsächlich, ein einfaches "a2enmod auth_digest" hat ausgereicht, manchmal kann es doch so simpel sein ;-)


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

Habe dav als modul aktiviert und a2enmod auth_digest auch aber bekomme keine verbindung 




```
kate:~# cadaver http://www.toll.de
Could not access / (not WebDAV-enabled?):
Did not find a collection resource.
Connection to `www.toll.de' closed.
dav:!> open http://www.toll.de/webdav
Could not access /webdav/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
405 Method Not Allowed
Connection to `www.toll.de' closed.
```
vhost 


```
<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN

      Alias /user /var/clients/client2/web65/webdav/user
      <Location /user>
        DAV On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName "user"
        AuthUserFile /var/clients/client2/web65/webdav/user.htdigest
        Require valid-user
        Options +Indexes
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
      </Location>
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>
```
Ordnerrechte 


```
drwxrwx---  3 web65 client2 4,0K 18. Okt 10:36 webdav
```


```
drwxrwx--- 2 web65 client2 4,0K 18. Okt 10:35 user
-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root      50 18. Okt 10:35 user.htdigest
```


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Versuch mal test weise:

<Location /user>

in 

<Location /webdav/user>

zu ändern und dann apache neu starten und versuch es dann nochmal.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

Ok das brachte schon mal etwas jetzt fragt er mich nach dem benutzer


```
cadaver http://www.toll.de/webdav/user
Authentication required for user on server `www.toll.de':
Username: horst_h_user
Password: ****
Could not open collection:
500 Internal Server Error
```

###
Is das dann ein Bug ?? Dann mache ich nen report



> Versuch mal test weise:
> 
> <Location /user>
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Der 500er Fehler müsste im error.log der Webseite stehen. Schau da bite mal nach und poste die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

> Permission denied: Could not open password file: /var/clients/client2/web65/webdav/user.htdigest


datei gehört root 



> -rw-r--rw- 1 root  root      51 18. Okt 11:19 user.htdigest


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Hmm, eigentlich sollte er das lesen können. 

1) Wie sind die Rechte des Folders webdav?
2) Funktioniert es wenn Du den Eigentümer der Datei auf den apache User änderst?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

```
drwxrwx---  4 web65 client2 4,0K 18. Okt 11:19 webdav
```


```
drwxrwx--- 4 web65 client2 4,0K 18. Okt 11:19 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root  root    4,0K 18. Okt 11:19 ..
drwxrwx--- 2 web65 client2 4,0K 18. Okt 11:19 user
-rwxrw---- 1 root  root      51 18. Okt 11:19 user.htdigest
```


----------



## DannYFreSh (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

meine Rechte sehen wie folgt aus:

*webdav*
Eigentümer: web27
Gruppe: client1
chmod: 770

Der entsprechende Ordner der in /webdav angelegt wird hat die gleichen Rechte wie oben.

Die .htdigest jeweils root:root mit 644

Die Module dav_fs & dav sind bei dir aktiviert/installiert  ? auth_digest hattest du ja aktiviert

Bei mir läuft es so einwandfrei


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Alex,

schau bitte mal in die /etc/group Datei, ob der User des apache webservers (müsste bei Debian glaube ich 'www-data' sein) auch Mitglied der Gruppe web65 ist.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

ok hab das so nun geändert

www-data:x:33:web65


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

> Die Module dav_fs & dav sind bei dir aktiviert/installiert  ? auth_digest hattest du ja aktiviert


Ja sind Aktiv 

@Till 

Die änderung in der /etc/group hat nix bewirkt


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

> ok hab das so nun geändert
> 
> www-data:x:33:web65


das ist so nicht richtigh. Du must www-data zur Gruppe des client hinzufügen falls er da noch nicht drin steht und nicht den user des webs zur apache gruppe. Also sowas wie:

client123:x:45:www-data


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

So hab ich auch, apache muss ja nicht neu gestartet werden . 


```
client2:x:5011:www-data
```


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Apache würde ich neu starten.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Okt. 2010)

Gleicher effekt, auch nach neu start .


----------



## madsam (14. Nov. 2010)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit webdav.

Bei mir wird der webdav Part in der ****.vhost.conf nicht automatisch erstellt.
Oder muss dieser manuell eingepflegt werden?

Ich setzte v 3.0.3 ein.


@planet_fox

Du solltest deine conf umändern in:

   <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN

      Alias /user /var/*www*/clients/client2/web65/webdav/user
      <Location /user>
        DAV On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName "user"
        AuthUserFile /var/*www*/clients/client2/web65/webdav/user.htdigest
        Require valid-user
        Options +Indexes
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
      </Location>
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>

In deiner vhost.conf fehlt einfach das www.

Dann sollte alles klappen.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2010)

> Oder muss dieser manuell eingepflegt werden?


Nein. Es kann lediglich sein dass der paltzhalter fehlt wenn die website in einer ispconfig version < 3.0.3 erstellt worden ist. In dem Fall einfach irgnd was ändern, wie z.b. quota und auf speichern klicken.



> In deiner vhost.conf fehlt einfach das www.


Wenn das www fehlt, dann steht ein falscher pfad unter system > server config > web.


----------



## omose (24. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

Bei mir sind die Module alle im Apachen geladen, dennoch klappt die Verbindung nicht. Was mich im Log wundert ist, dass er folgenden PFad anführt:


```
File does not exist: /var/www/clients/client6/web9/web/webdav
```
Er schaut unter web nach ?


```
<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN

      Alias /share /var/www/clients/client6/web9/webdav/share
      <Location /share>
        DAV On
        AuthType Digest
        AuthName "share"
        AuthUserFile /var/www/clients/client6/web9/webdav/share.htdigest
        Require valid-user 
        Options +Indexes 
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all 
      </Location> 
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>
```


----------



## SAVERSERVER (13. Jan. 2011)

Bei mir klappt's leider auch nicht.
Leider hat es irgendwie keiner mit Problemen gelöst?

Aber für heute ist dann ende ... 

lg loisl


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2011)

1) Stell sicher dass Du ein aktuelles ispconfig installiert hast (3.0.3.2)
2) Wenn es eine alte website ist, dann fehlen möglicherweise die webdav Instruktionen in der vhost Datei, also irgend was in der webseite ändern und auf speichern klicken, damit sie neu geschrieben wird.
3) Hats Du auch alle notwendigen apache Module installiert und aktiviert?

a2enmod dav_fs dav auth_digest


----------



## planet_fox (14. Jan. 2011)

Das Problem hat sich nach dem letzten ISPConfig update gelösst. Läuft nun ohne Probleme


----------



## stefanw (20. Jan. 2011)

Bei mir geht es nicht. Die vhost Datei scheint ok zu sein

Im access.log steht:

88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:36:37 +0100] "OPTIONS /webdav HTTP/1.1" 200 0 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"
88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:36:39 +0100] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1892 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"
88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:36:41 +0100] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1892 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"
88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:38:08 +0100] "OPTIONS /webdav HTTP/1.1" 200 0 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"
88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:38:11 +0100] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1892 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"
88.217.170.5 - - [20/Jan/2011:12:38:13 +0100] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1892 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7600"

Im error.log steht nichts.

Die Fehlermeldung beim Client lautet:

"Der eingegebene Ordner ist ungültig. Wählen Sie einen anderen Ordner."

Habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Laubie (20. Jan. 2011)

Ich fang zwar mit WebDav grad erst an, aber beim Einrichten des Kontos, musste ich einen Unterordner bestimmen

domain.de/webdav/*user*

und laut deinem Log versuchst du domain.de/webdav/ aufzurufen


----------



## stefanw (20. Jan. 2011)

Ja,

aber es spielt keine Rolle ob ich /webdav oder /webdav/unterordner aufrufe. Es geht weder noch.

Stefan


----------



## SAVERSERVER (22. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Stell sicher dass Du ein aktuelles ispconfig installiert hast (3.0.3.2)
> 2) Wenn es eine alte website ist, dann fehlen möglicherweise die webdav Instruktionen in der vhost Datei, also irgend was in der webseite ändern und auf speichern klicken, damit sie neu geschrieben wird.
> 3) Hats Du auch alle notwendigen apache Module installiert und aktiviert?
> 
> a2enmod dav_fs dav auth_digest


Für alle die Probleme haben ....
... mit Till seiner Kurzanleitung geht es perfekt

*a2enmod dav_fs dav auth_digest*

nicht vergessen und Apache neu starten!

Danke und lg
loisl


----------



## gOOvER (13. Feb. 2011)

Wäre super, wenn man das in den Docs noch nachtragen könnte  Da ist das nicht drin


----------

